# The Best Deal I’ve seen in Months: $2500 for a Custom Shop Thinline Nocaster



## Ronan Crozier (Aug 20, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

He’s about five minutes from me. Unfortunately already has a deal lined up, but I’m second in line.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Bubble's starting to burst...


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for the tip @Ronan Crozier !


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@fogdart That mean it's yours?!?


----------



## Ronan Crozier (Aug 20, 2019)

fogdart said:


> Thanks for the tip @Ronan Crozier !


I demand a NGD post for my services lol! I’m
glad you snagged it, I almost couldn’t believe how good of a deal that was. Those Thinline Nocasters are awesome.


----------



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)

I hope/assume it's not a Britt Daniel being staged as a CS Nocaster. They both simply read 'Fender' on the headstock and otherwise look very similar. 

I hate to sound suspicious and I didn't get to see that ad itself (it looks like it's down/sold now)...but, having once owned a BD Tele, they certainly share a number of similarities that someone with an undiscerning eye may miss.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

yeah it’s mine. And this is as close as we’re gonna get to a NGD post lol.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

RYAN1987M said:


> BD Tele, they certainly share a number of similarities that someone with an undiscerning eye may miss.


No binding, 3 ply guard vs 1 ply, 6 saddle stainless vs 3 barrel, S1 switching vs standard, Amarillo gold vs butterscotch etc. I don't know why I know so much about the BD tele.


----------



## RYAN1987M (Feb 19, 2019)

crann said:


> No binding, 3 ply guard vs 1 ply, 6 saddle stainless vs 3 barrel, S1 switching vs standard, Amarillo gold vs butterscotch etc. I don't know why I know so much about the BD tele.


How could you forget neck pickup adjustment screws?!?!?!

Anyways, clearly the guitar pictured earlier in the thread is a beautiful CS Nocaster - it looks stunning, so Happy NGD fogdart!


----------

